# Waiting for af to start FET for #4...



## star25

CD 30

With husband 20 years, never had a natural bfp. 3 children after freezing 8 embryos in 2014.

Not sure when due exactly as my cycles are usually long and irregular 
Since having baby number 3 they have been more regular, 30-32 days.

Have 3 frozen embryos
All ready to start FET for baby number 4
Tested for fun with a frer 2 evenings ago just because I had them in the house and I'm an addict lol
Thought there could have been a slight shadow but thought more negative and just my eyes looking where the line should be.

2 days later tested again this morning just cos it was a 2 pack and already open lol, totally didn't expect a thing 
After 20 years not natural bfp why would I?!

And got this!

In shock, feel but period painy, paranoid, I'm 38,my embryos were frozen when I was 31,nit expecting this at all

I'm guessing 3-3.5 weeks, doesnt look dark enough for any later and I'm Only CD30 so not sure if period would be due yet

Been in ibiza for 2 weeks so must have been less stressed than I thought!

I'll be posting tests here daily lol


----------



## star25

Forgot to add this was 3rd MU and had drank quite a lot 
Tomorrow will do 1st MU


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations :bfp:


----------



## star25

Thank you for the reply salamander!


----------



## star25

This might be a better pic


----------



## Bevziibubble

That definitely looks positive!


----------



## star25

:wohoo:i hope so! Will update tomorrow


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations!!! Nice :bfp:.


----------



## Tripltemum3

Congratulations !! Looks like a clear positive to me!


----------



## star25

Thank you kiwi! Still can't believe it after all this time


----------



## star25

Thank you for the congratulations trip!

Today's is slightly darker and I think thicker, even though the control line looks patchy
Also realised its only 21 hours since the last test so not sure what I was expecting lol

Bottom is today's


----------



## star25

Today's test is the top one!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Lovely test! Looks like it's progressing nicely!


----------



## MrsKatie

Beautiful!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## star25

Thank you kiwi and Mrs!

Having some light cramping tonight, going to be paranoid over every little twinge!


----------



## MrsKatie

Cramping is good!! I had some severe cramping with my successful pregnancies :) Way worse than AF cramps.


----------



## Kiwiberry

star25 said:


> Thank you kiwi and Mrs!
> 
> Having some light cramping tonight, going to be paranoid over every little twinge!

It's hard not to worry, I was the same way!


----------



## star25

Thank you for making me feel better, I never had it with ivf pregnancies so started worrying I have low progesterone or something lol
All good this morning


----------



## monroea

Congratulations! You're giving hope to this 36 year old woman who's feeling old and fresh out of eggs!


----------



## star25

Monroea, honestly never thought this could happen to me, hope it does for you too!


----------



## star25

Today's test is the bottom 1,
1 more left tomorrow and I'm done testing haha


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's darker. Great lines!


----------

